# E-Mail Weiterleitung / BlackBerry Setup



## sirrus (6. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die Mails, die auf meiner Mailbox einlaufen weiterleiten an meinen BlackBerry Account. Wie mache ich das? Ist doch wahrscheinlich über Custom Rules abbildbar - oder nicht?

Ausserdem - wie kann ich eine Art Gruppe einrichten? Sprich sowas wie devteam@meine.seite was dann an dev1@meine.seite dev2@off.site usw. geht?

Grüße,
Andreas


----------

